

Brainstorm HN: Startup Idea Pool (Part II) - dryicerx

Pitch Startup Ideas here (no matter how insignificant or how radical/outlandish the idea is)<p>Why do this? Well think of it like a brute-force brainstorming method. Very low SNR but hopefully a few of these will inspire someone to come up with a realistic/sane/good idea. Share only the ideas you won't mind if someone picks up and implements.<p>First Brainstorm Session: http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=602478
======
Mankhool
This is dead/low/no tech, but I really want someone to design a way to carry
drycleaning - either a reuseable strap (which I have created and used, but
which can be forgotten at home or in the car etc.) or, and better to my mind,
something that costs essentially nothing and can attach to every hanger
without interfering with its use in the drycleaning process, or perhaps an
entirely new hanger.

~~~
nico
You could propose this at Quirky (<http://www.quirky.com/>)

------
nico
Customer help crowdsourced by customers.

The basic idea is this: \- You have a site where you sell something online
(ecommerce) \- Someone wants to buy what you sell (product/service) \- Before
buying it, you offer something (discount, points, prize, etc) in exchange for
doing customer service for what you are selling. This should be measurable
somehow (number of calls attended / duration of calls / attended customer
feedback) \- If this person agrees, you ask for his phonenumber and
availability for taking customer help calls (days/time) \- When someone else
comes to your site looking for help about what you sell, he can enter his
phonenumber on a simple form and click on 'receive call' \- Then (if
available) the person who bought your stuff gets a phone call. When he
answers, a recording asks him if he'd like to take a customer help call. If he
agrees, the person seeking help gets called and the calls are connected. \-
After the call, the person who got help, gets redirected to a short customer
satisfaction survey (1 to 3 questions) to rate the help he got

Calls would be logged and recorded. There would be call and satisfaction
statistics, etc.

You could charge for each call or on a per minute/hour base, so that you could
profit from the assistance or at least pay for the discounts you are giving to
the people who are helping you out.

What I like best about this, is that customers would be getting assistance
from other customers. This is especially useful when you buy a product from an
online retailer. Usually if you call customer service, the person who takes
your call will know nothing about the product you bought, because doesn't own
it, and he's never used it.

------
nico
Online business cards. A site where you can create your business card, choose
from many different designs, upload your company logo, customize the design,
add links to your [choose your favorite online service] account, etc.
Something like this: <http://rogieking.com/> but for everybody.

Then you could have private and public information. You could share your
private card via invitation or a special code, you could also share your card
via sms, facebook and a phone app (iphone, bb, palm pre, etc).

You'd also be able to choose a print design and order some prints (possible
partnership with Moo?).

I have a few more features in mind, like click-to-call and other stuff, but I
guess you get the idea.

~~~
harknesslabs
<http://card.ly>

~~~
nico
Looks like a good start! Thanks for the link.

------
dryicerx
I'll start this off.

Customized/Personalized print magazines. Customize what topics you want, more
text or more photos, what categories (Internet, Photography, New Gadgets,
Politics, Economics and even subcategories). Then monthly or when ever you get
a magazine that's custom tailored just for you. Price also adjustable (more
you pay, less ads, or vice versa)

Business side: the content will be automatically arranged and placed, then
printed, and shipped.

~~~
russell
Offbeat Guides <http://www.offbeatguides.com/> delivers customized travel
guides for $25.

I like print magazines, but I wonder about the economics of dead trees.
However a good online personalized aggregation service would be worth the
price of a magazine subscription to me.

